# music what is sad but keeps ur mood up.



## reigoskeiter (Jun 26, 2008)

well the titel is a little confusing so.
do you know any music what is sad or a little sad but keeps ur mood up and is rock.
well examples
Korn - Open Up
Korn - Alone I Break


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 26, 2008)

and lets say
Korn - Getting Off


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 26, 2008)

and
In  Flames - Disconnected


----------



## Tudd (Jun 26, 2008)

The Who - Behind Blue Eyes
The Beatles - While My Guitar Gently Weeps
Marilyn Manson - The Nobodies
Marilyn Manson - Coma White
Metallica - One

A better question perhaps would be, define "sad".


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 26, 2008)

Good Charlotte - Misery
Good Charlotte - March On
Michelle Branch - Everywhere
Coheed & Cambria - Once Upon Your Dead Body
The Darkness - Love Is Only A Feeling

Umm yeh, don't know if you would classify them as 'sad' but those are mine.


----------



## WolfAngel (Jun 26, 2008)

Limp Bizkit - Behind Blue Eyes
Nickleback - Savin' me
The Rasmus - In the Shadows
Three Days Grace - Animal I Have Become

Don't know if those are exactly sad, but  ...


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 26, 2008)

WolfAngel said:


> Limp Bizkit - Behind Blue Eyes
> Nickleback - Savin' me
> The Rasmus - In the Shadows
> Three Days Grace - Animal I Have Become
> ...



Omw, I love all those songs too! Add them to my list as well XD


----------



## Tudd (Jun 26, 2008)

WolfAngel said:


> Limp Bizkit - Behind Blue Eyes
> Nickleback - Savin' me
> The Rasmus - In the Shadows
> Three Days Grace - Animal I Have Become
> ...


 
Limp Bizkit over The Who eh? I think I might have to listen to this cover...


----------



## valkura (Jun 26, 2008)

Tudd said:


> Limp Bizkit over The Who eh? I think I might have to listen to this cover...



I prefer the Limp Bizkit version... about the only song of theirs I like actually.

Umm...

30 Seconds to Mars - The Kill
Atreyu - Our Sick Story (Thus Far)
Atreyu - The Theft
Chevelle - Vitamin R
Coheed & Cambria - Delirium Trigger
Coldplay - The Scientist
Pretty much any Evanescence song
Paramore - My Heart
Any Scarling song
Seether - Driven Under
Shinedown - 45
Slipknot - Vermilion & Vermilion Pt. 2

We'll go with that for now.


----------



## Tudd (Jun 26, 2008)

Add to this Slipknot - _Danger - Keep Away_


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jun 26, 2008)

In Loving Memory- Alter Bridge
Sound the Bugle- Bryan Adams
Here Without You Baby- 3 Doors Down
Seven Days Without You- Avion

or the oldies:
How Am I Supposed To Live Without You- Michael Bolton


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 26, 2008)

Gary Jules-Mad World


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jun 26, 2008)

Tha Crossroads - Bone Thugs N Harmony
Redemption Song - Bob Marley
Jah Live - Bob Marley
Untold Stories - Buju Banton
You Alone Jah - Louie Culture
Behind Blue Eyes - either version
Blasphemous Rumors - Depeche Mode
Love Will Tear Us Apart - heard it on this obscure movie called Series 7: The Contenders. Not sure if it's even a real song
Seek God - Bounty Killer
The Lord Is My Light And My Salvation - Bounty Killer


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Jun 26, 2008)

Pretty much anything by Cold


----------



## Takun Lion (Jun 26, 2008)

The Arcade Fire - Neighborhood #3
Modest Mouse - Worms VS. Birds
Weezer - Say it ain't So
Coheed and Cambria - Neverender
Guns & Roses - Knockin' on Heaven's Door
Pink Floyd - The Final Cut
Red Hot Chili Peppers - Snow
Sublime - I've Seen Better Days
Mars Volta - The Widow 
The Used - The Taste of Ink

and the only two songs I've honestly cried to.  I love them though.

Modest Mouse-Little Motel
Built to Spill-Twin Falls


----------



## Golse (Jun 26, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> ...
> Love Will Tear Us Apart - heard it on this obscure movie called Series 7: The Contenders. Not sure if it's even a real song
> ...



Yes, it is - originally by Joy Division, but it's been covered many, many times... I've never seen that movie so I couldn't tell you if that's the original.

For me, anything by Portishead.


----------



## Grimfang (Jun 27, 2008)

My Chemical Romance - Thank You for the Venom
Guns n Roses - Don't Cry
The Mars Volta - Televators or The Widow
Muse - Blackout
Our Lady Peace - The World on a String
Weezer - Haunt You Every Day
The Juliana Theory - You Always Say Goodnight, Goodnight

And you guys have some awesome song selections listed here.


----------



## Nocturne (Jun 27, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> My Chemical Romance - Thank You for the Venom
> Guns n Roses - Don't Cry
> The Mars Volta - Televators or The Widow
> Muse - Blackout
> ...



All of these.

Also Konstantine by Something Corporate.  Haunting and sad, but uplifting to me in the end.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 27, 2008)

o and 
In Flames - Vacuum
not so sad but still keeps mood up


----------



## Fiendish_Wolf (Jun 27, 2008)

Jim Carrol--the people who died

i don't know why but it is a little Disconcerting


----------



## WolfAngel (Jun 27, 2008)

Phoenixwildfire said:


> Sound the Bugle- Bryan Adams
> Here Without You Baby- 3 Doors Down
> n



I forgot those too! Add them to the list ^^


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 27, 2008)

In Flames - Eraser

keeps my mood up also


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 28, 2008)

in flames - drenched in fear


keeps my mood happy ^^


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Jun 29, 2008)

For me, it's Radiohead. A lot of people consider their music depressing, and I can understand that point of view-- but I always feel like a million bucks after listening to them. For me, listening to any of their albums (but especially _OK Computer_) is something of a cathartic experience.


----------



## Krugg (Jun 30, 2008)

Kiffa_kitmouse said:


> For me, it's Radiohead. A lot of people consider their music depressing, and I can understand that point of view-- but I always feel like a million bucks after listening to them. For me, listening to any of their albums (but especially _OK Computer_) is something of a cathartic experience.



Yeah radiohead is one of those bands where a sad-sounding song can cheer you up. Creep stands out in my mind, especially the parts where the guitar kicks in.

Off the top of my head I can think of:
-Invisible by Dio
-Whats Left of the Flag by Flogging Molly
-Castles Made of Sand by Jimi Hendrix (Actually a lot of Hendrix songs but this one gets special mention)
-Any good Nirvana song
-and I guess Jumper by Third Eye Blind (I have too many pop songs from the '90s to not mention at least one)


----------

